# Broken Canine + Vital Pulp Therapy



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As mentioned in a previous post, our boy Aspen broke his lower canine tooth a few days ago while we were on vacation. Aspen was running on a sand beach with his ball, and as he scooped down to pick up the ball he managed to find a rock - a one in a million shot. He didn't yelp, but when he ran by us we could see blood on his jowels. We then discovered the missing canine and I made a vet appointment for as soon as we returned from vacation. 

Our vet advised against extraction ( those canine teeth have serious roots!) and thought a root canal would be necessary. He was able to get us into a specialist first thing the next morning, and after seeing the tooth she felt that it may be able to be saved since only a few days had lapsed since the incident. 

The procedure (vital pulp therapy) was performed this morning and went well (the vet described Aspen as a cheap drunk  ) , although the trauma to the tooth is quite severe. A check up is required in 6 months time to judge the success of the procedure. Aspen is now home and resting.

Below is a photo of the broken tooth, and a photo of our spoiled resting pup. By Sunday it should be business as usual, but only leash walks for the time being. 

Lesson learned: beware of rocks.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I thought I would update this thread. Unfortunately, the canine tooth that we had the vital pulp therapy on has failed (it lasted over 2 years). 

A year ago I took Aspen to the specialist to check the canine due to some discolouration. The tooth was fine, but he had popped the top layer of the filling. We had the filling replaced, and last week we had our 1 year check up on the canine. The specialist thought it looked good, but one of his small front teeth had died (likely from impact since he runs around like a maniac like all Vs) so we scheduled him for the extraction today. 

We had his blood work done since he had to be put under for the procedure. The lab results indicated significantly elevated liver levels - meaning infection. We thought it was from the dead tooth. We treated with antibiotics for the week prior to his procedure today, and they conducted blood work again this morning. The liver levels had lowered, but were still high. They put him under for the tooth extraction, and x-rayed the canine. The x-rays found the canine to be abscessed. Without this extraction procedure, we wouldn't have known, as there were absolutely no outward signs. 

The specialist wasn't sure if she would need to extract the canine (NOT preferred since the canine actually makes up part of the dogs jaw) or if a root canal could be performed. I told her to do whatever she would do if he were hers. Luckily, she was able to perform the root canal, so the tooth is saved, for now. He will have a check up in 1 year to make sure the tooth is fine. Extraction will be the only option left, so I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. I feel terrible that I don't know how long he has been suffering with this, but I'm thankful we have dealt with it before it caused any serious medical issues. 

Poor Aspen now has leash only walks for 3 days, and no chew toys and softened kibble for the next 7 days. My plan for a weekend of trail hikes has to be put on hold. Now for the challenge of keeping Aspen calm when I have a 4 month old instigator. Wish me luck. 

As a side note, I had noticed that Aspen hadn't quite been himself for the past month or so (maybe a bit longer), but I took it to be him adjusting to Willow. I also noticed that Willow has been licking Aspen's mouth frequently - to the point that I tell her to stop. I'm wondering now if she knew that his mouth wasn't well. It will be interesting to see if it stops now that the tooth is gone and he is being medicated for the infection. 

I just wanted to post this as a reminder to all to watch your pups teeth closely. Us noticing the discolouration of the front tooth is what led to us discovering the serious problem with his canine. Pups don't always show symptoms of pain.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

A couple photos of the patient. The extracted tooth, and him resting up afterwards. 



















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad your boy is on the mend! It amazes me how little they react to pain.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Glad your boy is on the mend! It amazes me how little they react to pain.


Thanks! Me too 

It really is amazing. When he broke the canine in the first place he showed no reaction. The tooth had broken half off, blood was streaming down his chin and his tail was wagging ready for more. 

He is much happier this morning. Now for the challenge of keeping him calm until Monday. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know you have to be happy they caught the abcess, these dogs just keep going. 
I can't help but joke, and say "He's going to get the hillbilly award, if he keeps loosing teeth. "


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I know you have to be happy they caught the abcess, these dogs just keep going.
> I can't help but joke, and say "He's going to get the hillbilly award, if he keeps loosing teeth. "


I am definitely happy. I know how serious an unaddressed abscess can be. I've also had an abscessed tooth and the pain was unbearable. I feel terrible not knowing how long he had been dealing with it. 

He does look hillbilly between the missing tooth and the half sized canine. My friends have said he resembles a hockey player as well  I'm hoping he can keep all of the rest of his teeth intact! He's too young for soft food (regardless of the sugar on his chin)! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the K9 officers in my area has a titanium implant. 
He had broken a fang in the line of duty. 
Maybe Aspen would like a gold one, if he ever loses his. 8)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> One of the K9 officers in my area has a titanium implant.
> He had broken a fang in the line of duty.
> Maybe Aspen would like a gold one, if he ever loses his. 8)


LOL TR - I didn't see this before! The specialist we see does the dentistry work for the Toronto Police K9 unit, as well as zoo animals. I know she has done titanium caps on the police dogs. I didn't dare ask how much that would cost on his canine  FYI for anyone wondering, dog dental costs at least as much as human dental work and then some.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what sort of degree(s) is necessary for one to practice canine dentistry?

Bill


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a good question. I checked the credentials of our specialist and she has her DVM (obviously) and is a Fellow of the Academy of Veterinary Dentistry (meaning she had specialized training in veterinary dentistry and has passed testing and a credentialing process. She can only be seen through referral from your vet. 

In speaking with my specialist recently, she told me there is a shortage in this type of specialization, at least here. American DVMs don't want to come up here to work due to the difference in pay. 

Primary vets are able to perform certain dental procedures (ie. simple extractions), but they wouldn't know how to do a root canal or vital pulp therapy, for example. When Aspen broke his tooth our vet told me that if it was the only option available to us (due to money limitations for example) he would extract Aspen's tooth, but he said he highly cautioned against it and urged us to see the specialist. I was on board with the specialist from the beginning regardless of cost, and he knew that. I think we are now have over 4K into that tooth, but if I can save it due to it being a canine, we will regardless of cost. 

That's all I got on this


----------

